# elder chat



## Guest (Oct 12, 2004)

I visited the chatroom recently, and immediately noticed that I was somewhat......older than the other participants. I think the next oldest person in there was Jewels, and she's like 12, or 23 or something like that. 
Now, I don't have anything against younger people. I suppose there's room in the world for that kind too. I was just wondering if we shouldn't maybe have a special section in there for those of us who want to talk about dentures and broken hips and stuff. Maybe a 35 and older section, just so I could barely squeeze in there. Something, anything to lure the Dreamer types into chat, or Janine. Maybe even terri*. She could tell me all about her asterisk. 
Anyway, just a thought. And, considering the hour and my current bout with insomnia probably not a particularly good one either. I guess my point it: old people - it's O.K. to venture into the chat room. If we get enough of us in there we'd bore the youngins to tears and have it all to ourselves.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

i dont think youd keep them out of your chat unfortunately sc. actually it would be simpler just to add an IGNORE button. if there was a way to do that i think i would visit the chat more.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

nevermind. reticent showed it to me. see you in the chat sc. you can tell me about when you walked to school in 10 ft of snow uphill both ways. and how moonpies only cost a nickel.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2004)

I wouldn't mind talking to Janine in the chat but a certain person told me she is shy...........


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2004)

Maybe "shy" isn't the right word. Chicken? That one might work better. And I have no clue what a moonpie is.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

if you get time to come out from under your shawl old man ( that would be you sc ) here's a bit of Moonpie info! 8)

Moonpie Madness

If you grew up in the South, you know the circular cookie-type treat with
chocolate covered graham crackers that sandwich a layer of marshmallow -
the MoonPie?#59; - but do you know how they came about? Most know
that they were mass produced by the little Chattanooga Bakery and the
Mountain City Flour Mill in Tennessee, but who knows the real story of how
they got their name? who thought of the shape? Why did he cram all those
ingredients together?

In his book, "The Great American MoonPie?#59; Handbook", Historian
Ronald Dickson of Charlotte, North Carolina had written of the
MoonPie's?#59; lost history. Not long after his book was published, he
received a telephone call from Earl Mitchell, Jr., identifying his deceased father,
Earl Mitchell, Sr., as the person responsible for the invention of the
MoonPie?#59;.

According to Mr. Mitchell, in the early 1900s, his father, who was in the baked goods business, spoke to coal miners in
Kentucky, West Virginia and Tennessee about what they might like as a snack. They all answered that it should be
something filling and easy to carry in a lunch pail, but one miner in particular raised his hands to cup the shape of the
moon when he was asked by Earl Sr., "How big should it be?" While talking to the miners, he noticed that many of them
were dipping their graham crackers into marshmallow and letting them sit out to harden. He then went back to the
Chattanooga Bakery to create the MoonPie?#59;.

The Chattanooga Bakery was founded in the early 1900's as a subsidiary of the Mountain City Flour Mill in Chattanooga,
Tennessee. The bakery's original purpose was to use the excess flour produced by the mill. By 1910, the bakery offered
over 200 different confectionery items. In 1917, the bakery developed Mitchell's idea of the MoonPie?#59; which was
two cookies filled with marshmallow and then completed coated with chocolate. These samples were sent to workers and
then with their salespeople all over the country.

By the late 1950's, the MoonPie?#59; had grown in popularity, so much that the bakery did not have the resources
available to produce anything else. The phrase "RC Cola and a MoonPie?#59;" became well known around the South,
as many people enjoyed this bargain-priced combination.

Today, MoonPies?#59; come in a variety of sizes, including the mini, single-decker, or double-decker. You can get
MoonPies with white chocolate, peanut butter, or seasonal with holiday, Easter, Valentine, or Halloween decorations.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2004)

Oh, my GOD this is hilarious! Of course I know what the Moonpie is! There are chocolate ones (with marshmellow cream filling), and then the sort of "cream" colored ones (like a dingey yellow color). They're not as good. LOL

I'd support an Elder Chat anytime anywhere. I have many aches and pains. I used to think my mother made "grunting" or "sighing" noises to get attention. Now I realize she was just creeky.

LOL,
Old Biddy, ready to talk about her rhumetism


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Can i wear purple as i sit and feebly type?

I'll be eating my moonpie and sipping on an RC Cola. Janine, glad to see you know your Moonpies, Girl ! and definitely the Original.

Hope to find my way to the chat room later in the week...

if I can find my way. :wink:

terri*


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2004)

Huge news! GIGANTIC even. Guess who came in to chat with yours truly this afternoon? No really, guess. I'll wait.................
Dreamer! Yep, she and I had a nice little private discussion going all while trying to keep up with the main room. Which had 9 people in it at one point. 
Much of the conversation between me and D centered around the apparent "chicken" attitude of both Janine, and terri with an asterisk. You know, how they are sort of buk buk when it comes to real time discussions such as occur in chat. Accusations were made, there was some name calling, the whole bit. Basically though, we determined that we are cool cause we go into chat, and the other old people are not. Cool. Cause they don't.

and p.s. - the chat room kept crashing for some reason today. Which was too bad as we had some real heavy hitters in there: me, Dreamer, jc, Wendy, JasonFar........Cynthia, Kelson.......dreamcatcher...all sorts of people.

p.p.s. still nothing happening for me as far as the moonpie thing. Maybe I was brought up in a Moonpie Free Zone or something.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

to be honest ive never had a moonpie and i dont know why i know what that is. i think i saw it on patty duke or mr ed. maybe it was green acres.. anyway..

cummon terri.. i know thats not rc cola youre drinking. thats Coca Cola. the way it was originally made. :wink:

hey i like this elder chat thing. it proves that old people are way more hardcore. they used to sip their soda pop through their nose. caffine?? PULEEEEASE!!!! :roll:


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

ps...

i hope you notice the subliminal message in that pic. the mountian of "snow" which the drink is perched on, and santas little dealer, red from freebasing, is peeking around the corner trying to get you to 'taste' his goods.

what in tarnation! these oldfarts are outta control i tell you! :x


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

there was a time,SleepingBeauty...there was a time. 8) 
just happy now that most of us made it thru those piles of snow.
santa's little pusher has a scarey clown face! :shock:

sc, ya know i'm out of town right now. this computer is not mine and when i tried to go to the chat room to chat your a$$ off just now it said the settings were not right to accomplish this feat. i'll find somebodies somewhere where i can get on and then i'm gonna type it up big time. be afraid, be very afraid. :twisted:

signed,
here a buk, there a buk, everywhere a buk-buk's *


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2004)

Tell you what terri - you give me a time when you and your asterisk will be prancing about the chatroom, and I will clear my schedule just so I can pop in. 
I've given up on buk buk Baker, but I've been in there three times now - and it was very interesting each time. We had people from three different continents in there at the same time today......


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

you're on, you never eaten a Moonpie walking wonder!

really, i will be happy when i can find someone's computer and be able to read and type things in real time. 3 continents, huh? wow. that is pretty damn neat. hope to catch everyone there sometime in the future.

( p.s. can't imagine what you think you're doing taunting Janine. you know that woman can put a whooping on you. go ahead, put a whooping on him, Janine. i can't get to him! )

terri ( one of the oldfart's with a prancing * )


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2004)

Ah, my little Moonpie...I'll come into chat.

you just won't know when.

or why.

you won't know my real reason for entering, or what I plan to do once i get there.

But it couldn't possibly live up to the amusement I've had reading this entire thread!

LOL,
old, but sort of proud,
J
p.s. Sleeping Beauty - utterly hilarious explanation of the subliminal ad, had me howling


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2004)

^ Janine you should go in there right now, its kinda boring

you probably won't though, but when you do, let me know.........


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Elder chat...? I like old people. I want to talk to old people! Oh, if you must, have your own elders chat.... but I'd really like to be apart of it. I am 22 but I feel much older.... so maybe I'll fit in.


----------

